# Cool tour of old jail!



## Retired & Loving It! (Apr 8, 2022)

We loved this tour! So entertaining!


----------



## Manatee (Apr 9, 2022)

We went there in 1971, it may be slightly different.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Apr 9, 2022)

Manatee said:


> We went there in 1971, it may be slightly different.


It sure was an informative fun tour!


----------



## GAlady (Apr 9, 2022)

Been there a couple of times.  Also love the Ripley’s Museum.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Apr 10, 2022)

GAlady said:


> Been there a couple of times.  Also love the Ripley’s Museum.


So much to see in Saint Augustine!


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Apr 10, 2022)

GAlady said:


> Been there a couple of times.  Also love the Ripley’s Museum.


Yes! It’s a great museum to visit!


----------

